# 6hp Yamaha impeller question



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Same direction as the flywheel rotates when you pull the starter cord...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Had the same thing happen to me years ago. As I was cursing up a storm trying to figure it out, I was leaning on the motor and saw the recoil staring back at me. I realized the answer was staring back at me. ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, i got the new impeller on order.


----------

